# Things Goldfish like



## mr bubbles

I see too many threads in here on people having trouble with their fish, why not post up some things that you think are cool that you've found your fish like?

anything from foods to decorative plants or figures to, in my fish's case, they like piano music. they get much more active when they hear it and i think they enjoy it! anyone have anything interesting that their fish like?

another thing mine like is mysis shrimp that i feed the saltwater tank.


----------



## Niki2105

Well I find that since I put a couple bubble stones in my tank my Goldfish love playing in them. I find the Commets like it the best but the rest go threw them too. Also I was surprised that they like orange, sometimes when I eat an orange ill save them a couple sections and break it appart so they can eat it.


----------



## mr bubbles

do the fancy goldfish enjoy the air stones too? i was thinking of putting one in my tank but wasnt sure if they'd enjoy it or not.


----------



## Niki2105

Yeah Fancys like it too. They dont seam to get in the bubbles as much and it took longer before they started to play in it but they seam to enjoy playing in the bubbles too.


----------



## Guest

what do u mean oranges..like orange wedges cut up? that would be cool


----------



## dakotagirl

*They love oranges...*

My lfs gives their goldfish a slice of orange every other day and I have watched the goldfish and they will eat it down to the rind.

Now my two goldies get a slice of orange every 3 or 4 days. I just cut a slice (about 1/2 inch thick), cut it in half and plop it in their tank.


----------



## mayastarocker

My two common goldfish that I had loved tomatoes (without the skin). I would cut the tomato really small so they could eat it. They really like eating it. It saves money on the food bill and helps with their color. You have to get rid of excess food that are leftovers.


----------



## mousey

they also love chopped up lettuce or duckweed. mine love white worms as well.
i have a container of worms i grow for my fishes.


----------



## Lydia

Duckweed and freeze-dried brine shrimp.


----------



## redback12

*Fish like to play*

I play with my two comets by moving my finger all around the glass on the front of their tank. I wiggle my fingers at them to regain their attention. They love it! Especially the orange one, Able. He'll play as long as you will!


----------



## jakeelvin123

Space


----------



## Ghost Knife

Goldfish will destroy most live plants, but they do leave Hornwart alone. Some like to have places to hide and some don't. I'd just make sure you don't use any decorations with sharp edges as fancy goldfish are not the most graceful swimmers.


----------



## PostShawn

I always hear how gold fish will destroy live plants. Mine seem to do well with a couple bamboo stalks. They swim around it but they never nibble or harm the plants. 

Also they love peas. I squish the pea guts into the tank and throw away the skin. They go nuts for the peas. I give it to them at least once a week as a treat. 

My two fancys love to go through things. I had a Roman column thing in there and they would always go through the two columns.


----------



## Aurelia

Mine love it when I turn on my light in the morning. They know it means breakfast! =P


----------



## shaycorl

They do enjoy man even they dance not sure if they sing loll but i doubt they do. They have their own world full of entertainment and joys it's just a matter of giving bit privacy.


----------



## Peeps

I like mine because they are so active, always on the go wobbling around doing their little dance. They just seem like such happy goldfish. My telescope will chase and try to eat the bubbles from the bubble wall, it's funny.


----------



## Ghost Knife

Peeps said:


> I like mine because they are so active, always on the go wobbling around doing their little dance. They just seem like such happy goldfish. My telescope will chase and try to eat the bubbles from the bubble wall, it's funny.


I thoroughly enjoyed my Black Moors and Red Caps, but I just got tired of cleaning up all of their excessive waste.


----------



## Ebaun

old thread but my fish like spiders haha i but a small spider i found in the yard and they float at the top and couldnt eat it but they tried to for like 20 minutes it was really really funny


----------



## budphilip

http://www.fish-fish-fish.com/


----------

